# 31 Ton MTD Yard Machine Splitter with 8 HP Honda Engine



## KenLockett (Jul 15, 2015)

I have an opportunity to buy a 31 Ton MTD Yard Machine Log Splitter with 8 HP Honda Engine for $500.  Not sure the of the year but to the best of my knowledge runs well (I will check it of course).  Tires are flat and the gas tank is white.  What do you guys think first of all for the price and does anyone on here have a similar one (white gas tank seems odd) and know the year.  I believe the owner paid $1400 new.


----------



## ihookem (Jul 15, 2015)

If it runs, works and the cylinder isn't all rusty it is an ok deal. I would consider it.


----------



## cachunko (Jul 15, 2015)

I'd say if it runs and works it's a great deal.  I rarely see splitters for sale used, and they are usually $700 or more in running condition.  For the most part, the stuff doesn't wear out either.  $500 bucks, I'd buy it.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 16, 2015)

Two of our three Honda engines have a white fuel tank and happen to be commercial grade GX engines.  (White tank is not an issue.)

CAUTION:  Most of the high tonnage splitters have a very sloooow cycle time.  That would be a deal breaker for me.

Also, you might need to add the cost of an hydraulic fluid change to the total purchase price.


----------



## claydogg84 (Jul 16, 2015)

$500 is a fantastic deal for this splitter in working condition.


----------



## gzecc (Jul 16, 2015)

Used machines are so expensive that is a good price assuming it works and is not on the brink of a major failure.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Jul 16, 2015)

If the cycle time is too slow, an new smaller cylinder can be bought for about $120.  I don't know how it will mate with the old hydraulic pump though (maybe blow out the seals at max stroke - I don't know).

$500 is the best deal I have seen so far - except the one I got - $435 - but over time I've had to replace my cylinder and hydraulic valve.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 16, 2015)

Some of those MTD clones (MTD, Cub Cadet, Troy-Bilt, Yard Machines, et al.) had really slow cycle times.  I'm talking 17 or even 21 seconds.

Fix tires, new fluid, and now a new cylinder and the $500 splitter becomes a $700+ splitter.  Now we're starting to approach the cost of a brand new TSC 22-ton splitter with new parts, fluids, and warranty.

I'm not saying the $500 splitter is necessarily a bad deal, but make sure you won't end up dumping too much extra money into it because there are some good new splitter deals out there.

Don't just run the ram down and back.  Take a log or two with you (preferably some nasty elm or a couple crotch pieces) to test how it performs under load.


----------



## mustash29 (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a 31 ton MTD with an 8 hp Briggs industrial / commercial motor & 5" piston.  I got it from CL in Oct '06 for 1200.  It was very slightly used, maybe had 10 hrs on it and less than 5 gal of fuel run through it.  Dude had a couple of big trees dropped, used it on them and had it stored in his garage for 2 years.  I believe he paid 1700 for it new.

I used to only burn about 2 cord per year and always limited myself to 12" diameter "easy to maul" non-knotty stuff.  Now with the splitter it has been more like 3 to 4+ cord per year.  Knotted hardwoods (mostly oak) up to 20+" diameter and 20" long are fun to crack open.  I have yet to find a round this thing won't split.  It will take up to 24" long rounds.

Mice built a nest inside the blower housing one winter & chewed up the ground wire for the ignition coil.  I guess I shouldn't have left it sitting under a tarp next to the wood pile.  The 13-14 winter was cold with a decent amount of snow, and the mice living under the wood pile under the deck chewed holes in the corners of the plastic fuel tank.  They also built a nest in the tongue.  This spring I put new fuel lines on it.  I drain the fuel tank and run it dry for long term storage.

Cycle time is plenty fast enough for me at full throttle.  I actually lowered the throttle setting to about 3/4 just to reduce noise & fuel consumption a bit.  It still splits everything I throw at it.  After I split and build some corner stacks, I run the MTD and my other half fills in the middle of the stacks.  

Mine had little "log cradle" things on each side of the beam.  I added 12 x 12 pieces of 1/4" plate to make them MUCH more effective.  When splitting big heavy stuff right off the truck or trailer, I remove one wing and bolt on a 4' long 2x10 "feed ramp".


----------



## chazcarr (Jul 16, 2015)

mustash29 said:


> I have a 31 ton MTD with an 8 hp Briggs industrial / commercial motor & 5" piston.  I got it from CL in Oct '06 for 1200.  It was very slightly used, maybe had 10 hrs on it and less than 5 gal of fuel run through it.  Dude had a couple of big trees dropped, used it on them and had it stored in his garage for 2 years.  I believe he paid 1700 for it new.
> 
> I used to only burn about 2 cord per year and always limited myself to 12" diameter "easy to maul" non-knotty stuff.  Now with the splitter it has been more like 3 to 4+ cord per year.  Knotted hardwoods (mostly oak) up to 20+" diameter and 20" long are fun to crack open.  I have yet to find a round this thing won't split.  It will take up to 24" long rounds.
> 
> ...



Nice set up.
I have a 25 ton cub cadet, and the only thing I don't like is that the been doesn't attach at the top like yours does.  That seems much sturdier than attached at the bottom.
Can you tell me where you got the adapter to attach the 2" ball to your tractor?
I have a craftsman and I've been looking everywhere.

Thank you


----------



## mustash29 (Jul 16, 2015)

The tow hitch is actually the frame bracket for the 3 bin grass bagger.  I had a buddy at work weld a hunk of flat stock on it to beef it up and the hitch bolts to that.


----------



## EJP1234 (Jul 23, 2015)

http://www.etrailer.com/p-CB-20Z.html

2" ball with a 5/8" shank... worked good for my cub cadet gt.


----------



## chazcarr (Jul 23, 2015)

EJP1234 said:


> http://www.etrailer.com/p-CB-20Z.html
> 
> 2" ball with a 5/8" shank... worked good for my cub cadet gt.



Thank you, so the shank is much thinner than a regular hitch ball?  I think I have a 5/8 screw somewhere around here so I can see if that works for me.  I like etrailer, good retailer.


----------

